# The Phantom Fridge...



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Has anyone else experienced a haunted fridge??

Here is the story - our Outback is camped in our back yard on it's new "pad" and we wander in and out quite a bit (I mean heck - might as well use it since it's so close) - so the DH goes out on Monday just to check things out - make sure it's dry (had some major rain this week), put the riding gear away (went riding last weekend w/o the Outback) and check to make sure the fridge has dried out...... wait - it's not even warmed up yet - ie - the freezer is slightly frozen and the fridge feels cool enough to keep food (it hasn't been on for 8 days by now and is open). Check the switch - it's off... check the gas - it's off... trailer is not plugged in. HUM.... so we leave it propped open thinking a couple cool wet days in the valley probably has something to do with it.

So - last night the DH goes out to check it again - it COLDER now! More ice in the freezer and the fridge fins are frosty. Do we have a ghost????? Anyone???


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If not plugged in and BOTH gas bottles are shut off then you have a stumper for sure.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> If not plugged in and BOTH gas bottles are shut off then you have a stumper for sure.


 camperAndy is right I think you will find the gas is on but I think you also need a good battery charge to stay on.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

It must be getting propane somehow. It won't run on 12 volt and even if it did especially with the door open it would toast the batteries in less than a day.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Yep, definately ghosts you need to call these guys.








Ghost Hunters


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Same here. My fridge feels cold inside when stored too. (no gas/no power) I've not seen any moisture or frost on the fins, however.
I've always just written it off to it being the stored ammonia.

Now it's been recalled.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

now thats weird







never heard of that. Usually takes forever to get frozen.Especially with the door open.


----------

